

Emergency Adhoc Network - blurden

If our own governments are seeking for the power to shut down centralized networks during times of protest (see http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/aug/24/uk-riots-facebook-twitter-blackberry plus, dont forget what the BART did in SF)... I am most certain they will be able to debilitate by any means necessary in the future.<p>Has anyone given thought to or simply interested in creating a platform for a decentralized adhoc network for emergencies? ie FreedomNet. It could be a very necessary platform for the future.
======
ColinWright
Posted recently: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2903681>

------
blurden
thanks :)

